# Game Cameras



## Washington95 (Nov 18, 2010)

In past month have sent three cameras back for full refunds.  

Two were Stealth Cams, both about two years old.  One really never worked right, the other worked for one season then computer locked up.  Just didn't take time to send first failure back right away.

Third, a replacement for above, was a Spy Point 6 IR; cost about $180.  Had it about a month, nearly worthless camera; had deer/turkeys dancing in front of it; no pictures day or night.  I put corn out in front just to check it.  Corn gone, no pics at all.

Have researched hard for replacements.  Results???  None have consistently good reviews, Cuddeback has some really bad write ups, others about as bad.  Lots due to poor customer service.

So, after good results with first three, I'll go back to place I got the first three, which has LIFETIME warranty on everything they sell.

They don't have every model available, but offer Stealth, Moultrie, Cuddeback, etc., etc.  

But they have something I can probably live with.

And where is this wonderful, magic place???

Sportsmans Guide!!!  

Wonder if they are considering kicking me out of their buyers club now due to my returns.  I take them at their word and try to keep receipts, as required.

When they say "Satisfaction Guaranteed" they mean it, for the life of the produce.  It can't get better than that.


----------



## ohhey72 (Dec 6, 2010)

Moultrie D-50 works better than any camera i've seen, and it's only 80 bucks at wally world.


----------



## nkbigdog (Jan 27, 2011)

*Wow what a question*

I purchased a Bushnell best of the line.  Went to the field with lithium batteries.  Did not know it had to have a SD card. Had no choice went to Jackson to Rite Aid and paid 92 Bucks for a 16 gig sd put it in followed the instruction. Went back two days later and it had 6600 picks on it.  I knew something was wrong called bushnell and got instruction again and the SD card would not read.  Went to Wal-Mart when I came home and Purchased a San-Disc 16 gig for 44.00 Bucks put it in the woods did the same thing but I could read the card.  Shipped the camera, SD card and complete with 20 bucks in batteries just to show them what was going on.  Two weeks later I recieved a new camera with no explanition. No SD card or batteries.  I called them to complain about missing SD card and Lithium Batteries missing and they sent me a 2 gig SD card and regular batteries not lithium.  I called them and they said they were sorry and they would ship me replacement Batteries lithium and a 16 gig SD card////That never happened.  I know your asking why I sent the SD card and Batteries but I did not want to be questioned for not using proper equipment. I even included a letter explaining my problem and SD card with batteries just so I would not experience this problem.  My Bad


----------

